# 20in smallie



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Hit the GMR this afternoon for an hr just to get out of the house and surprise surprise my first big smallie of the year. This has been my first year fishing rivers and i have had alot of success thanks in part to the info i have gained from all of you on ogf. Thanks for the tips. 

20in. 5lbs

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

Great fish fmf


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

AWESOME!!! Finally someone posting a 20"er... Way to go man!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Nice fish.

I still call dibs on the first LMR 20" Smallmouth. Everyone else will have to put their fishing on hold.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Hope there is more to come. I have never fished the LMR. Maybe i will try there next and see if i get this lucky

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Any kind of proof? Pic next to a measuring tape? Pic next to a rod then tape measure next to the rod at a later date?


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

No. I did measure but didnt take a picture. Im not looking for an award or even bragging rights for that matter so skeptics can choose not to believe me. I just wanted to post my first big smallie ever lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice smallie!!! I'm thinking its more like 19 7/8 heavy. Lol. Who cares what people do and don't believe. ...I think by just looking at that pic anybody can see that's a hell of a smallie. Good Job!!! 

Trying to get a smallie to sit still long enough to get a pic of it with a ruler or tape measure is NOT an easy task. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

It's a really nice fish. Please save the 'don't worry what the guy says' comments, its played out. He stated that's he's cool with ppl not believing him. There are a very few guys on here I would believe without proof, so it's nothing personal.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm may be wrong but "don't worry what guy says" and " who cares what people do and don't believe" are completely different. But I agree there's a ton of BS posts on this site. I'm always glad to see nice smallie catches. My favorite fish to fish for!!! Again Nice Catch!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I agree. It is a great fish.

Here is a 5lbs 1oz Smallie for reference.









Keep on it man, you'll get into plenty more hard fighting Smallies.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks man. Thats a nice fish 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> I agree. It is a great fish.
> 
> Here is a 5lbs 1oz Smallie for reference.
> 
> ...


That's an old pic of you Matulemj, you've lost some weight since then...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

co-angler said:


> That's an old pic of you Matulemj, you've lost some weight since then...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Man, I thought Matulemj was kidding, but I guess he really does have Benjamin Button disease.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a great looking smallmouth flex, congrats. Were you fishing that worm wacky rigged?


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Texas rig no weight. I let it just go with the current and bounce off the rocks

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Great fish buddy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice smallie!! Wish I'd a caught it


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice to see someone caught a nice smb, a friend adn I fished the wwr or 11.5hrs yesterday and only caught dinks, although Greg caught 3 rainbows and regretfully had to release them (no trout stamp). I have to clear this up, where you fishing the GMR or LMR? if the GMR just wondering what section of the river if You dont mind sharing info? thanks, again congrads


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

That is a great smallie! Got to love the guys who have to ask for proof of claimed lengths! Looks to be every bit of 20 inches to me. Nice job!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for proof of a 20 in smallie. It's an extremely tough fish to catch. I would be the first one to congratulate the guy if there was proof. If I caught one, I would think proving it would be the easy part. All you have to do is get a shot of it next to your pole, that is not difficult. I don't understand not putting out .01% more effort to eliminate the questions. I just posted what 100 other guys were thinking..... But hey, maybe I'm just an a-hole.....?


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Tom 513 i was on the GMR along east miami river road. Caught him underneath the bridge at blue rock road next to mid american ballyard... 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks yakfish 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

And the comments about trolls over fishing a hole in 3, 2, 1.......


Nice bronze flex!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

fishmasterflex said:


> Tom 513 i was on the GMR along east miami river road. Caught him underneath the bridge at blue rock road next to mid american ballyard...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Awesome. 

Would you say the river over there is more like an auburn or a russet color right now? I just don't want to drive all the way out there only to have to turn around and come back.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

bgrapala said:


> And the comments about trolls over fishing a hole in 3, 2, 1.......
> Nice bronze flex!


Loading up the kayak now, thanks!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

So now we know who fished with Britam05 a couple of weeks ago.... 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

This looks about right. Any advice on parking?


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

There's a place along the road you can park. It's where all the fine citizens in the area toss their poached deer hides and front porch couches.....
SERIOUSLY!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Dang, I was just joking around at first, but after looking at your directions, that riffle looks pretty freaking sweet. It looks like you can park at that ballfield and walk over. Thanks for the info guys...riffle should be good for fishing for about 3 more days before it gets OGF'ed up, hurry!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh great, now you've done it. HOUSE knows where it is. Next thing you know he'll have the entire LMR clown posse down there Friday thru Monday.....



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

It is a pretty nice spot and there is plenty of parking on the side of the road. The water when i was there was more of a russet color. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

And house you can sometimes Park at that ball yard but most of the time they have a gate locked

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

fishmasterflex said:


> It is a pretty nice spot and there is plenty of parking on the side of the road. The water when i was there was more of a russet color.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thank you. Maybe I'll see ya there!


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

I will be down there this afternoon sometime around 3 or 4

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

yakfish said:


> That is a great smallie! Got to love the guys who have to ask for proof of claimed lengths! Looks to be every bit of 20 inches to me. Nice job!


HAHA they really want you to start fishing rods with the measurements on the blank for instant length identification, and they aren't really expensive you can find them for $15.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice catch fishmasterflex its a crowded public spot I've been there before but keep it up.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Fishmasterflex, I know that spot well, through a bass tube there a few weeks ago for a bit, but the water was swift and muddy. Someone asked about the current condition of the GMR water? from what I remember yesterday it was dropping and clearing to more of a tea color, from what looked like chocolate milk Friday.Also there is a spot on the side of East Miami rd, on the NE corner of the intersection to park too. My old stomping grounds!


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

I know what spot your referring to. Im down here again today. Water is down fron yesterday and looking good

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been there too. That spot get hammered by fisherman. Nice catch from such a pressured area.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

BMayhall said:


> HAHA they really want you to start fishing rods with the measurements on the blank for instant length identification, and they aren't really expensive you can find them for $15.


I have inches marked with some of my wife's nail polish on the side of a couple of my fishing rods.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

fishmasterflex said:


> Tom 513 i was on the GMR along east miami river road. Caught him underneath the bridge at blue rock road next to mid american ballyard...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well, I used to enjoy fishing that spot.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

well word must spread quick, stopped by last night after work 2 cars parked and fishing, another across the river too, I combed the East bank throwing tubes and lizzards and couldnt buy a bite, but it does look promising!


----------

